# Meow fellow cat lovers



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!  
My name is Brook and my kitten is Tweak. We live in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. I have been browsing the forum for a few weeks now and thought I should introduce myself. I am a first time cat owner and was curious about their interesting behavior. I never thought I'd end up owning a cat since my husband hated them, but things do change! Tweak was an extremely unhelathy kitten and was found in late June at about 6-7 weeks old. My boss's wife took her in and brought her to the vet, but she couldn't keep her so I volunteered to watch her while she was out of town. She said we could have her if we wanted, but I tried to stay detached because I just knew my husband wouldn't want to keep her. But we fell in love and it was actually my husband's decision to keep her. She has been through quite a bit but she is now very happy and healthy. Today she is getting spayed and I cried when I left her because she has to stay overnight. I'm such a big softie. She is a beautiful Siamese mix. I have some pictures...I'll have to scan them to post because I don't own a digital camera yet. 

I really like this site and have found it extrememly helpful to understand my kittens behavior. I hope to be posting more in the future, but I only have internet access at work so you'll only hear from me Mon-Fri. 8-5. I'll get my pics scanned this weekend and post on Monday.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums Brook and Tweak  ..looking forward to the photos


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*welcome*

YES!!! LOTS of photos!!!!   Hehe! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Brook, That's a wonderful story! Cats have a way of winning people over, don't they? I'm glad you finally decided to post. We'll be looking for the pictures and you on Monday!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum. Can't wait to see pics of Tweak.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Brook. Can't wait to see pictures of Tweak, we are picture freaks here :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Brook, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Brook, wlecome! I'm glad you helped out this poor kitty and fell in love!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Brook and Tweak. I love the story how Tweak won your husband over. Kittens are so much fun. Looking forward to hearing all about her! Hope her spaying went smooth.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story and WARM welcome to the forum!


----------



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

Tweak is now in the gallery...enjoy! The pics are all from the end of July til mid Sept. 

I'm kind of a freak when it comes to taking pictures, so you'll see plenty more in the future. 

If I only had a digital...I think Tweak would hide it from me.


----------

